# Attention Warhammer Fans NJ



## BloodangelBlake110 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm looking to start a Warhammer group in New Jersey. I am located in South Jersey and am trying to find gamers who like to have fun and support the hobby.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Where in South Jersey? I'm up in Sussex and gaming groups are a bit hard to find these days.


----------

